# Video of B-29 FIFI in formation with five warbirds



## Julieinthesky (May 11, 2013)

Here is the link to the video that is a few minutes long  Let me know your thoughts please! In the video are the following aircraft:
B-29 "FIFI"
Mitsubishi AM63 "Zero"
P-51 Mustang "Man-O-War"
Supermarine Mark XIV "Spitfire"
Grumman F6F "Hellcat"
Grumman F8F "Bearcat"




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=692xYiyhWs8_


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2013)

I like this video. Well done.


----------



## Julieinthesky (May 11, 2013)

Thank you Wurger! I LOVE what I do and hope to share the history of aviation via photographs and videos. It is my way of giving back to the warbird community.


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2013)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Micdrow (May 11, 2013)

Very cool Julie, Fifi is suppose to come back to Airventure Oshkosh again. Can't wait to see her again there.


----------



## Julieinthesky (May 12, 2013)

I was at Oshkosh last year too and will be there again this year  excited to see Fifi again!


----------



## syscom3 (May 12, 2013)

Nice video. I wonder where it was filmed over.


----------



## evangilder (May 12, 2013)

Between Palm Springs and Camarillo.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 12, 2013)

Well done!

Were you one of the pilots?


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## Julieinthesky (May 13, 2013)

@VikingBerserker, no I was not one of the pilots. I just get to interview them and hang out and fly in the planes 
@Gnomey, Thank you  
@Evanglider, yes you are correct in that it was filmed at Palm Springs and Camarillo, thanks for letting syscom3 know  

Thanks everyone for the feedback  I appreciate it!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 13, 2013)

Julieinthesky said:


> @VikingBerserker, no I was not one of the pilots. I just get to interview them and hang out and fly in the planes



"Just"


----------



## parsifal (May 13, 2013)

amazing and very enjoyable....you guys that get to see these things up close are very lucky and im as jealous as....

Thanks for sharing


----------



## nuuumannn (May 15, 2013)

Wow! You made this footage? Superb man, just superb, you lucky man.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 15, 2013)

nuuumannn said:


> Wow! You made this footage? Superb man, just superb, you lucky *man*.


You forgot a couple of letters. 

Julie In The Sky: An Online Aviation Magazine

https://www.facebook.com/OfficialpageofJulieinthesky


Awesome video Julie. 


Wheels


----------

